# Zoo Tycoon 1: Complete Collection ERROR!



## InsideSin (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Guys, I have bought this program a fair year ago, I wanted to open it up and play it again because I am bored, but I can't seem to get it to work, at ALL.

I am running on Windows XP, I'm pretty sure the disk is clean and non-scratched, but it just won't work!

Here's an image of the error!










Thanks, Jack.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Jack. Welcome to TSF. 

I'll ask the obvious question first. Have you checked to make sure you harddrive isn't actually full? 

Also, have you tried manually coping the file from the CD to the location specified in the error message?


----------



## InsideSin (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, I'm sure it's not filled.
No, I shall give it try now.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

If it doesn't work, try copying the whole CD to your Hard drive and running the set-up from there


----------



## InsideSin (Dec 7, 2007)

When I try and copy whole CD to drive.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

The CRC error usually means the data on the disk is damaged. 

Is it possible for you to try to install it on a different computer?


----------



## InsideSin (Dec 7, 2007)

I think it does this on all computers, would it be possible to download the animals.ztd somehow? Cause I really want to play this with a friend, I can show proof of the actual CDs if anyone wants to replace my ZTD file with theirs.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know if that is (legally) possible, to download it from somewhere.


----------



## guardianfyre (Oct 2, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I know the fix for this, so I figured I'd post it in case other people search for this.

It's a simple fix. Uninstall whatever you have managed to install then do the following:
1) Install disc 1. This contains the original game and is playable separately from the second disc.
2) IMPORTANT! This is where the screw up usually happens. In order to install the second disc, you MUST restart your computer before installing the Marine Mania/Dinosaur Digs disc. If you do not, you'll get the loc3 error, as well as update1 errors. Copying these files does not work. Believe me, I've tried it.
3)After restarting, you can install the second disc. It shouldn't give you any errors this time.

Hope this is helpful.


----------

